
Why Is Gopher Still Relevant? (2008) - bootload
http://gopher.floodgap.com/overbite/relevance.html
======
Johnny_Brahms
Gopher is still my ideal when making web pages. I don't do web development
professionally, of course, but for all my personal projects I try to limit the
main page to under 15kb.

For simple pages you can make it "responsive" by default, much like the
"mothefuckingwebsite".

------
norea-armozel
I still prefer gopher in terms of the fact that navigation was/is easier to
do. Today, everyone's site always has their navigation layout. And for most
situations it seems that the same pattern repeats itself (mostly due to the
use of WP and other CMSes) so I think to mirror the hierarchy into a gopher
server isn't too difficult. Only in a handful of cases is the web superior,
especially for non-hierarchical or streaming sites (I'm thinking Twitter here
would be an okay example). But for anything static, well defined gopher I
think beats the web every time (same with FTP vs web).

------
paulddraper
"The misconception that the modern renaissance of Gopherspace is simply a
reaction to "Web overload" is unfortunately often repeated"

The article after this paragraph reads like an argument playing into this
"misconception".

